# Microchip MPLAB 7.5



## alfredo pascal (Feb 25, 2007)

Mplab 7.5 no reconoce las inst. RRF y RLF , no puedo ensamblar


----------



## pic-man (Feb 25, 2007)

MPLAB si reconoce las instrucciones RRF y RLF, lo vengo usando desde la version 7.31 y nunca he visto ese problema, debe ser algun error de programacion, revisa tu codigo y postealo aqui para que podamos ver cual es el problema que sea lo que sea debe tener solucion.

En esta pagina puse un ejemplo (tutorial 1.5) para recorrer un bit por el puerto B utilizando la instrucción RRF, lo programe y simule utilizando la version 7.51 de MPLAB, revisalo para que veas que si funciona.


----------



## maunix (Mar 6, 2007)

alfredo pascal dijo:
			
		

> Mplab 7.5 no reconoce las inst. RRF y RLF , no puedo ensamblar



Es probable que hayas elegido el microcontrolador equivocado en el device list.

Saludos


----------



## locowarcraft (Dic 16, 2007)

Tengo los siguientes errores cuando instalo el mplab, como puedo solucionarlo?


----------



## AKIRE (Mar 21, 2009)

tengo el mplab pero no puedo ejecutarlo me marca un error ¿a que se debe?


----------



## mabauti (Mar 21, 2009)

> me marca un error ¿a que se debe?


postea el error que te aparece


----------



## AKIRE (Mar 21, 2009)

mmmmm..
haz de cuenta que me pasa lo mismo que el chavo de arriba me salen esos recuadros!


----------



## mabauti (Mar 21, 2009)

al instalarlo? o al ejecutarlo?


----------



## AKIRE (Mar 22, 2009)

de las dos maneras no sea mala onda ayudame!


----------



## mabauti (Mar 22, 2009)

probablemente la descarga haya sido defectuosa. que SO tienes?

Descargalo de nuevo e intentalo en varias maquinas
descomprimelo primero en una carpeta temporal

quiza quieras intenatr con versiones anteriores, ahi te va el link http://doiop.com/lfnb73


----------



## AKIRE (Mar 22, 2009)

gracias te lo agradezco muchoo!


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2009)

Descarga el MPLAB 8.20a por si acaso.


----------



## AKIRE (Mar 22, 2009)

Descargue el 7.0 como lo ejecuto? estaba en archivo zip y ya lo extraje de hecho ya esta instalado? lo tengo k pegar en el disco C? o k onda? (entiendame no hago buena sinapsis y soy novata en estas cosas)


----------



## mabauti (Mar 22, 2009)

ya extrajiste el MPLab?

donde lo extrajiste, debe de haber un archivo ejecutable, ese es el que debes de correr para instalar . Durante la instalacion te da instrucciones de donde lo quieres instalar ( c: o d: ) , programas adicionales, etc.


----------



## AKIRE (Mar 22, 2009)

ya lo instale ahora tengo un problemon con el proteus esn cuestion de segundos desaparece y no quiero quitarlo pero necesito la version 7.2 ya que  la version de windows es vista


----------



## mabauti (Mar 23, 2009)

necesitas la version 7.2 de MPlab? 

descargala del sitio que te indiqué , solamente que antes de instalar la nueva versión , desinstala por completo la anterior. Como te lo comenta el compañero Meta, si tienes Windows Vista lo mejor sería la version ultima, descargala aqui http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/MPLAB_8.20a.zip


----------



## Patico21 (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola a todos serian tan amables de explicarme si el programita que posteo el compa mabauti esta full.

gracias de antemano


----------



## Varo001 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oye Patico21 mejor busca la version 8.33 ya esta disponible y si es full, te lo digo porque yo tambien la acabo de conseguir.


----------

